# 2021 - The Layout Begins!



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

After procrastinating a year, i started! Actually I built the frame & laid the foam in October. But today I started laying cork bed. Simple 2x4 in sizing. Where the tape meas & cutter are I’m planning to build a mountain. From it a waterfall to a river, hence the bridge. One turnout for parking. On opposite end a dirt road, few old buildings (1930-40ish era) then leading to couple cabins on the river. Or something like that! I’m hoping to post pics as I work on it. Please make comments / suggestions along the way. 2021 gonna be awesome!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a good start, good luck with the build.

Magic


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

charliem said:


> After procrastinating a year, i started! Actually I built the frame & laid the foam in October. But today I started laying cork bed. Simple 2x4 in sizing. Where the tape meas & cutter are I’m planning to build a mountain. From it a waterfall to a river, hence the bridge. One turnout for parking. On opposite end a dirt road, few old buildings (1930-40ish era) then leading to couple cabins on the river. Or something like that! I’m hoping to post pics as I work on it. Please make comments / suggestions along the way. 2021 gonna be awesome!
> View attachment 551963
> View attachment 551964
> View attachment 551965


charloiem;

That looks like a good, very basic, learning layout.
Is the layout in your garage? It looks like you have plenty of space in whatever room it's in. You may have to clear stuff out of some more space though, if you later decide to expand your railroad. Two by four feet is an excellent size, both for your present layout, and as a section of a larger one, if you decide to do that someday.
The files below are some I wrote for new modelers. In the file "3 & 4 How to build a better first Layout", are some sketches showing how sections can be used to build a larger layout. My own N-scale sectional layout is in my garage. There are photos of my track plan in the "Layout Design forum, in the post "Here are the layouts of some forum members." on page 3.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the PDFs, always enjoy different ideas!
Step 2 was done last night, securing the cork. Tomorrow I’ll do the turnout portion and hopefully the track.


----------



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

TractionFan,
Yes, this is being built in the garage. And as I build I’m in the process of mak8ng space in a room out there for future layout. This one is my trial run. But also I wanted a portable one to bring to church. I’ve been teaching kids SS for 20 years. And the last couple I’ve had a couple of trains around some trees. The kids love em but it’s time to take it to the next le!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks great, congratulations on starting!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

charliem said:


> TractionFan,
> Yes, this is being built in the garage. And as I build I’m in the process of mak8ng space in a room out there for future layout. This one is my trial run. But also I wanted a portable one to bring to church. I’ve been teaching kids SS for 20 years. And the last couple I’ve had a couple of trains around some trees. The kids love em but it’s time to take it to the next le!


charliem;

Building a portable layout for kids sounds like a great Idea! 
Actually I've done something along those lines myself, back when my daughters and I were younger. More recently I've built a little layout with my grandson. Both those forays into portable layouts taught me some valuable lessons that I'd like to pass on to you. First of all follow the "3-S principal. Make that railroad Small, Simple, and Sectional.
Next keep it as lightweight as possible. Also make each section small enough to fit into the trunk of a modern compact car.
You might also consider having the kids build sections themselves, under adult supervision for safety, and with all the sections fitting together according to a master plan.
For instance, you can't have continuous running if all the sections have straight track, and the layout will not work with all curved sections either. Obviously they all need to use the same scale, and have the tracks located at a common distance from the front, and at a common height, so they can be connected to each other.

There are many modular organizations that have already worked out these details, and published the standards that they arrived at. There are two that come to my mind, that I think you should take a look at. The first, (and, I feel, the one that best meets all of the preceding conditions) is a new organization called "T-track" They use Kato Unitrack on lightweight small square sections, that are simple enough that any child should be able to build one. You may want to google them and see for yourself. T-track sections are supported on tables. They are not self -supporting structures with their own legs, like most modules.

The other is one of the oldest modular organizations called "N-Trak." They are much bigger, and more elaborate, modules. (the shortest is four feet long) 
They are typically heavier, and in the case of the larger 6'-8' straight sections, and any curved sections, require a pickup truck, or van, to haul them. The advantage of N-trak is that three trains can run at once through deeper, and therefore potentially more realistic, scenes. N-trak is also a huge organization with hundreds of members all over the country. They have been a feature of most train shows and have also built enormous display layouts at shopping malls. N-trak is sort of the "Big League" of modular railroading.

The weight of modules tends to sneak up on you. A little wood here, some plaster there, and before you know it you have created something that is a lot heavier than you thought it would be, and needs two people just to lift it. That is exactly what happened to me with my grandson's layout. It's only 6' x 3' has no plaster on it, and yet it's pretty heavy. Hollow-core doors are a good base for a layout that doesn't have to move much. Fitting one into a passenger car though, would be doubtful at best. Using extruded foam insulation board as a base works well. it is very light weight and in 1-1/2"-- 2" thicknesses it is also rigid enough to be supported by legs and minimal framing. Foam-filed box girders (see photo) can be used for legs, and/or framing, to keep the overall weight down.

In the age of covid 19, there are no train shows, and many shopping malls are shut down, so things have to improve a lot before any displays can happen safely. Hopefully, by the time you are ready to start your portable layout the covid pandemic will be over. In the meantime, you have your "learning layout" to build, and a lot to think about regarding your next layout.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------

